# Still lifes?



## mikerocks4250 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok well i'm at my house bored and have 6 rolls of film and a tripod. But I have no idea what to take a pic of. I have some hand cuffs, and rolly eyes. Any idea's wit those? So what could everday things in a house make good still lifes?


B&w by the way.


----------

